# New England Support Group...Anybody?



## roseyred (May 20, 2007)

I am not the doctor but am wondering if anybody is willing to venture out and get together in a group setting somewhere in New England...Perhaps at some event like a concert, play, ball game, picnic, etc. Any takers?


----------



## Jaygr (Nov 8, 2003)

I'd consider it. I'd imagine we'd have a lot of ground to cover to for all of New England though. I wonder where we could find a good location or event? I'm in CT by the way.


----------



## roseyred (May 20, 2007)

I admit that New England is a considerabe large area. In comparison probably no different than say Arizona. Perhaps if those interested would say which state they're in we can then start to whittle down a mid point. My initial suggestion would be an event of some sort as an ice breaker but I am open to whatever would work. 

So far...roseyred is in NH, Jaygr is in CT = Midpoint probably Boston MA, Theres always something going on in Bean Town.

Lets say it grows from CT to ME, then perhaps Manchester NH, they have the Verizon Wireless Arena or Hampton Beach NH. Any body been to the Hampton Beach Ballroom?

Open to suggestions...Anything is possible...Burlington VT to Newport RI opcorn


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

We had a gathering in Boston in February, there was 7 of us, and I think most of us are still traumatized a little bit. :lol


----------



## roseyred (May 20, 2007)

Sheri, Maybe you can tell us what was the good ideas and what was the bad ideas that transpired in the event that made it either good or bad. How can we learn from your experience and possibly improve the next one.


----------

